# Nach Modernisierung übrig: RFID, Texanzeigen, Laserdistanzmessgerät, WLAN



## Tmaireks (26 April 2010)

Wir haben folgende Teile übrig:
RFID Lesegeräte und Transponder der Fa. Leuze
WLAN AP und seriell Modems
PILZ Textanzeigen PXT 216 IBS
Laserdistanzmessgeräte von Pepperl&Fuchs (Visolux) IBS
T&R Absolutwertgeber
Grundig Funkgeräte Funkgerät MT118/460-20

Liste und Details nach Anfrage


----------



## KretschmannHamm (30 September 2013)

Servus... Ist zwar ne Zeit lang her...

...Aber: Sind noch Teile übrig?


----------



## 190B (2 Oktober 2013)

Da wird wohl nichts mehr kommen. Der User "Tmaireks" war das letzte Mal am 22.07.2010 um 08:06 Uhr im SPS-Forum aktiv.


----------

